# Other Pets > Dogs >  I really question the intelligence of dogs at times...

## Awaiting Abyss

I really have to question the intelligence of my malamute... constantly.  He's supposed to be one of the smartest dog breeds. Maybe he's  defective? I wonder what the return policy is for defective malamutes...

Anyway,  Ruuqo (who is 10 months old and potty trained) just pooped on the floor  and before we found it (we were putting together the new DCN for the  ferrets), Ruuqo ate it... and then came in the room we were in and threw  it all up... and then proceeded to try to eat it again before we  stopped him.. 

Ugh.. I'm so disgusted!

----------


## fishdip

Eat poo to hide shame for going to bathroom on floor. throw up and eat that once more to try and hide doing it. Sounds like the owner is the defective one.

----------


## Awaiting Abyss

Erm... Excuse me?

----------


## wideglide

Maybe the food is defective.  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my rack.

----------


## steve_r34

> eat poo to hide shame for going to bathroom on floor. Throw up and eat that once more to try and hide doing it. Sounds like the owner is the defective one.




dammmmm!!!!

----------


## Awaiting Abyss

Anyone else who is wanting to say any rude comments take them elsewhere.  Obviously you don't have enough sense to recognize a joke.

----------

_steve_r34_ (02-04-2014)

----------


## Shann

I thought your story was hysterical, because even my lab, who was ridiculously smart, would oftentimes do the same sorts of things. While he never ate poop (the thought of that makes me gag!) he would oftentimes eat his dinner so fast, he'd get sick, and go right on eating as if nothing had happened. Aren't animals a joy?

Hope you like the DCN. They make some awesome stuff!

----------


## sorraia

One of my dogs is a malamute mix, and though she doesn't act quite like that, she is horribly stubborn! She KNOWS what she's supposed to do, but she just gives me that "Make me" look and does exactly what she's not supposed to. Rotten sometimes.  :Wink: 

How vocal is yours? My dog is so vocal. She talks all the time. Not a bark, but that "baying-howl" kind of sound (I don't know what the vocalization is actually called). And all kinds of growls, groans, and other sounds.

----------


## Awaiting Abyss

He's very stubborn and vocal.  He never barks but he makes the howls and groans and such like you describe.
He loves poop... He used to constantly get kitty poo out of the litterbox before we got one of those top entrance litterboxes to prevent that. And he and my chihuahua both love eating the rat poo from around the DCN that the rats are in.

As for the new DCN, several pieces were broken so I contacted Midwest about it. So now I have to wait for the parts to come.

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I'm by no means a doggy expert, but I thought I saw somewhere eating their poo is a sign of poor nutrition in their food. Maybe something to look into  :Wink:  oh btw, EWWY lol

----------


## Awaiting Abyss

> I'm by no means a doggy expert, but I thought I saw somewhere eating their poo is a sign of poor nutrition in their food. Maybe something to look into  oh btw, EWWY lol


I feed him a 4.5 star dog food that contains no dyes, preservatives, corn, soy or wheat. He gets two meals of that per day and then a bit of the raw stuff that I feed my ferrets.

----------


## sorraia

I think some dogs just like poop. My dogs aren't big poop eaters, unless it's fresh horse manure. They seem to think that's a delicacy!

----------


## satomi325

My dogs don't eat dog poop. But they love ferret turds. Especially the crunchy dried up ones. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kat_Dog

One time my dog snuck into my room and ate one of my cat's fresh turds out of the litter box D:
I watched her scoop it up with her tongue and leave, by the time I tried to take it away, it was already eaten  :projectile: 


Animals eat poop because plant matter is hard to digest and if they aren't built to digest it twice, they will eat their poop to get all the nutrition. I've seen my rats do it from time to time.

Dogs though... I think they just eat poop because it's so "yummy" -_-

----------


## TheLuftGator

And yet you all let your dogs kiss your faces.  :ROFL:  (though they do have cleaner mouths than we do) but still... they could have been licking their rumps before they started licking you or eating poop.

----------


## sorraia

> And yet you all let your dogs kiss your faces.  (though they do have cleaner mouths than we do) but still... they could have been licking their rumps before they started licking you or eating poop.


Not me!  Lol

----------


## jackie682

My dog has coprophagia too. So nasty! Have to be quick around here to clean it up before he snacks on it. There are many different reasons for it, and there is some speculation it might have a genetic component. My dog's half sibling who lives with a friend also has the problem.

Of course, I taught my dog to "give kisses" before I found his gross habit out. Uggghhh 

 :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DNACurtusK

Some dogs will do that out of sheer boredom as well. Not all dogs that do that behavior have a deficiency. I've seen healthy dogs on very high quality dog feed do it.

----------


## PhoenixGate

> He's very stubborn and vocal.  He never barks but he makes the howls and groans and such like you describe.
> He loves poop... He used to constantly get kitty poo out of the litterbox before we got one of those top entrance litterboxes to prevent that. And he and my chihuahua both love eating the rat poo from around the DCN that the rats are in.
> 
> As for the new DCN, several pieces were broken so I contacted Midwest about it. So now I have to wait for the parts to come.


  Yup!  My dog Mike (he was a Boerboel or Boerboel mix, we were never sure) loved poop.  Ate his own all the time, caught him shoulder deep in the litter box more than once.  When I caught him in the litter box I refused to let him lick me for a week, I was so grossed out.




> I'm by no means a doggy expert, but I thought I saw somewhere eating their poo is a sign of poor nutrition in their food. Maybe something to look into  oh btw, EWWY lol


Nope, this isn't true.  I seriously asked my vet about it.  Dogs just love eating poop. You can buy a special supplement to feed them that supposedly makes their poop taste nasty....as if it tasted good in the first place!

----------


## sopa

i had a french bulldog who was also about 10 months and she would eat her poop. some times she would remember to go on the puppy pad but once in a while she would go on the floor and then eat it all up.

i took this as a sign that she was yelled at or spanked by her previous owners for pooping in the wrong places, so she was smart enough to try to hide the evidence (the other dogs we have just poop and leave it there -_-) 

because she required so much energy i ended up giving her to my best friend's parents. i felt terrible that i 'abandoned' her but i'm 500% sure she's in a much better environment. she is no longer eating her poop now, and she's the happiest little snoring and farting booger ever  :Smile:

----------


## Borgy76

Rocky the chocolate lab in my profile pic is very vocal.  I also have a yellow lab named Turbo who happens to be the laziest animal I think I have ever owned.  Turbo will eat just about anything he can stuff into his face whole.  Terds, bunnies, remotes, keys, foam bedding, dead birds, any kind of edible human food.  Rocky is the athlete and neurotic ball hog.  He could care less about anything else in life other then chasing the ball and being in the water.  He likes his food, but certain veggies such as broccoli just piss him off.  He will literally stomp around the house with brocolli in his mouth and growl, huff and puff at you.  They both are expert crop dusters and have no shame with sharing their stench,  they will also burp in your face and actually blow it at you.  So yeah,  I totally understand the " defective dog"  thoughts.

----------


## Heini86

It's probably just your dog keeping the nest clean, meaning the indoor space where he lives. Dogs who have had proper training, do not do their things indoors. House is their nest and they don't soil it for purpose  it can sometimes mean that dog doesn't get enough vitamin B. But if he eats regular dogfood and not raw that should not be the problem. Ofcourse there is dogs who just like to eat poo, but usually its from other animals horses, rabbits etc  sorry my bad english, but I hope you get my point

----------

